# V60 v V60 v V60 - Paper test by James Hoffmann



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Very interesting video from the Hoff on the difference between Japanese and Dutch V60 papers.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Will look forward to watching this...have been caught out before and it's a very annoying first world problem!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I suppose I'd better have a look which ones I've got. I'm sure they're the 2nd Japanese factory ones.

(I sill need to get me another Chemex after breaking it)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have the 2nd factory ones. Because you actually get 200 for £10.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Probably why I ended up with them too..


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

For the "2nd Factory": The initial release had a different composition and was dreadful, even worse than the dutch ones. They have since improved the quality from the 2nd factory to give results like seen in the Hoffmann video.

The latest batch of plastic bag v60 filters I bought from Amazon were old stock from the bad days and they're basically unusable. A pour that should take 2:30 ends up taking 4:00. I'd avoid amazon for a while.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Power Freak said:


> The latest batch of plastic bag v60 filters I bought from Amazon were old stock from the bad days and they're basically unusable. A pour that should take 2:30 ends up taking 4:00. I'd avoid amazon for a while.


The last I ordered was this (sold by Amazon), currently back-ordered but a couple of weeks ago they shipped the 2nd factory ones. Currently using them, I don't notice a huge amount of difference between them and the originals as far as brew time is concerned (they feel very different). Ordered the dutch ones by mistake a couple of months back...thought my grinder had broken.


----------



## obean (Jan 6, 2019)

Just received my Amazon order, they took ages to arrive as were shipped from Japan but were the 2nd factory filters.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep usually 4 weeks minimum.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I have enough problems in my life, no I need to go downstairs and check what type my filters are!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't check it!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Wondered why I was grinding so course for v60 - I definitely have the Dutch ones. I mainly use kalita wave, so probably won't buy any new papers for the v60 any time soon, but interesting to know!

Anyone tried the various papers for kalita wave? Initially I bought 300 for £20 from amazon, which came in a plastic bag, but recently bought a box of 50 for something like £6.60 off amazon, so more expensive. Both say Japanese, maybe it's a similar difference to the v60 ones.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

jaffro said:


> Wondered why I was grinding so course for v60 - I definitely have the Dutch ones. I mainly use kalita wave, so probably won't buy any new papers for the v60 any time soon, but interesting to know!
> 
> Anyone tried the various papers for kalita wave? Initially I bought 300 for £20 from amazon, which came in a plastic bag, but recently bought a box of 50 for something like £6.60 off amazon, so more expensive. Both say Japanese, maybe it's a similar difference to the v60 ones.


I buy them from HasBean if I need them, as part of an order including beans. These are standard Kalita branded in plastic bags. Never tried any others so far.

I like the dutch V60 papers and use them in conjuction with a Biarro Alto brewer (effectively a filter holder which can take many types of conical filters). Works much better for me in this scenario than the Japanese ones. Brew times are almost identical compared to Chemex papers for the same grind.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Step21 said:


> I buy them from HasBean if I need them, as part of an order including beans. These are standard Kalita branded in plastic bags. Never tried any others so far.
> 
> I like the dutch V60 papers and use them in conjuction with a Biarro Alto brewer (effectively a filter holder which can take many types of conical filters). Works much better for me in this scenario than the Japanese ones. Brew times are almost identical compared to Chemex papers for the same grind.


Interesting. I've only used my v60 really at work paired with a feldgrind and only used my chemex at home with the Niche, but I imagine they're relatively similar on grind. To be honest, I can't see myself bringing the v60 home to try it, when I have the kalita wave for single brews and chemex for bigger batches... Its a bit surplus to demand!


----------



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

How weird is that, I was recently in a discussion about the composition of different filter papers and a few of us wondered if anything has to be added to the paper to stop it disintegrating when in use. We couldn't find anything to answer it so we agreed to disagree









I think I have a batch of the Dutch as well as the 2nd factory ones and thought I had set the grinder wrong when my brews where quicker with the 2nd factory ones. As I'm still trying to train my tastebuds so it's hard to know if there is a difference in taste but will be paying more attention in future.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

......and what about the non bleached brown ones? Where do they fit in?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rom said:


> ......and what about the non bleached brown ones? Where do they fit in?


Need well rinsing.


----------



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

Rom said:


> ......and what about the non bleached brown ones? Where do they fit in?


I thought these were made from recycled paper and could give 'extra' flavour to your brew. I agree a very good rinse is a must.


----------



## Sammy87 (Feb 1, 2019)

Darn! Wish I kept the packaging now


----------



## Vollbart (Jan 27, 2019)

Very interesting, I unintentionally currently have the second Japanese factory papers as well. I randomly found them in Arket which I considered a clothing shop at the time. They were £2, considerably cheaper than elsewhere which makes me wonder if they were offloading stock of the bad batch Power Freak talks of. Although there's nothing wrong with them for me so maybe I just got a bargain.


----------

